# Troubleshooting Philips/Magnavox 27in TV



## Litza60 (May 19, 2009)

Hello all. It has been a long time since I heard the term "flux capacitor" but being an aging PMEL (USAF) troop I smiled at the mention of it...that said... My 27 Philips TP2784C CRT TV experienced a few power interruptions while I was installing a ceiling fan yesterday, and since then it always powers up on Channel 9.

This being the digital age, the TV only needs to tune into CH 3 with the Digital Converter doing all the other work in a Comcast kind of way

I have tried blocking CH 9, deleting CH 9 and removing power from the unit for long enough to hopefully reset its memory. So far NO LUCK.

Anybody have any suggestions?

Thank you in advance for reading and pondering my situation.


----------



## stewartrr (May 25, 2009)

I would try turning on the comcast box, (outputting any channel to channel 3 on the tv) then go thru the auto channel setup and let the tv find available channels. It should only find 3. Hope this helps.


----------



## pfineran (Dec 26, 2010)

We have a 27" Magnavox TV that my husband dropped off its stand. It turns on, but then it turns off again within about 5 seconds. Is there any hope for our TV?


----------

